# switching to mechanical broadheads??



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

This year I plan on switching to mechanical broadheads, what are the best and how about some opinions on this?? I'm currently using thunder head 125 grains.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well there are tons of folks using them, myself not included. Simply personal preference more than anything. 

What poundage are you pulling and what is your arrow weight?

Most of the time I hear of them not working is simply due to shooting too light of an arrow weight to punch them on through. Granted they DO make a BIG hole, when they get into where they are supposed to be. Thing is, all this BIG HOLE making takes away energy needed to penetrate. 

Granted I shoot and will be shooting more than enough to shoot the broadest of them, but I would rather keep that momentum going to punch through what ever I am set on shooting, so I shoot the fixed blades. Just like anything else "mechanical", if it can happen it will, just a matter of time. I just don't want that time to be "THE" time when I need everything to be perfect.

On the mechanicals, I see more folks shooting the Rage than just about any of them. Other than that I could recommend you checking out Broadheadtalk.com. The forum is similar to this one but they have manufactureres forums instead. Some great info there on most of the well known makes.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Good post Screeminreel, I have to agree with you...

I got interested in mechanicals last season and shot the 3 blade rage while my brother shot the 2 blade rage. The flew really good out of my bow with the practice head that was included but couldnt get the actual broadheads to group well once i put the good ones on. 

It also depends on what game you are wanting to shoot also... my brother shot a 200 plus boar with his 2 blade rage and all it did was make a battle wound. We actually saw that same boar 2 weeks later and shot it with a rifle... it had a 2 inch gash in the kill zone but didnt penetrate far enough thru & He was pulling 63 lbs on his bow. He did call Rage however and they gave him his money back for the pack he bought... so its good to see that they stand behind their guarantee...

I would still vote for Rage out of all the mechanicals... just not for hogs...

-Sweat


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Rage*

The two blade Rage does a great job for me on white tail and elk. Both deer that I shot last year, one at 15 yards and the other at 18 yards, the arrow went through the deer and stuck in the ground. Both deer ran about 40 yards with double lung shots. The only thing that I do not like is that the blades seem to jump off the o ring. I'm using a 70lb Diamond bow that shoots about 310fps. I feel that the two blade rage will take almost any large game animal in North America. Ask the guys at the different bow shops and see what they use. Just my .02 cent.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

cpthook said:


> This year I plan on switching to mechanical broadheads, what are the best and how about some opinions on this?? I'm currently using thunder head 125 grains.


You are already using one of the best heads ever. Why change? If it ain't broke, don't fix it! LOL


----------



## jmose46635 (Jun 10, 2010)

I shot fixed blade for years, slicktrick, thunderheads, muzzy, G5, and so on. I switched to Rage 2 blades 2 seasons ago and have no regretted it. I still carry at least one G5 in my quiver but my confidence is in the rage.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I figure a mechanical will give me a tighter group because there are no blades to catch the wind?? Always looking to improve or learn. This video is from 2008 and as you can see the thunderhead did its trick but sometimes I seem to get a not so tight group with broadheads vs field points. May be my fletching, broadheads or arrows not sure. My wife likes to be with me regardless of what I am doing so I put her to work, she videoed this hunt.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I have shot both the 2 & 3 blade Rage and can say they do some damage. I haven't shot a deer with them yet, but have killed a few hogs with them. All three hogs I have shot with the Rage blew through them, and none ran more than 40 yards. Im probably leaning more to the 2 blade between the two because it leaves a monster hole. Other than the Rage I haven't used any other mechanicals to compare them to.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> I figure a mechanical will give me a tighter group because there are no blades to catch the wind?? Always looking to improve or learn. This video is from 2008 and as you can see the thunderhead did its trick but sometimes I seem to get a not so tight group with broadheads vs field points. May be my fletching, broadheads or arrows not sure. My wife likes to be with me regardless of what I am doing so I put her to work, she videoed this hunt.


Nice video and nice buck. Congrats.

The mechanicals are going to give you a tighter group if your bow is not tuned well. Otherwise, fixed blades should shoot the same. My fixed blades shoot to the same point of impact out to 40 yards (I haven't checked beyond that). Also, thunderheads have a reputation for being finicky. Before I went to a mechanical I would make sure my bow was tuned and then try some of the smaller fixed blades like the Slick Trick, Shuttle-T, Muzzy MX3, etc.

The only caveat would be, if your hunting speed is over 280fps getting everything "just right" can be really tough with some bow and arrow combos.

Today's mechanicals have gotten a LOT better since the days of the old Puckett Bloodtrailers. But, even with the best of them, there are still horror stories. The fact is, if it's mechanical it will eventually fail. Shooting mechanicals, you just pray it's not when you have a big Kansas buck at 8 yards.

Just my 2 cents.

Good Luck


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in similar proces to cpthook. I've been looking around the internet. There is a long video of impact shots on the Rage wepsite under prostaff that gives an idea what to expect. Big holes but the arrows doesn't seem to pass through often. I'm probably going to try them.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

When I shot mechanical, it was the Rocky Mountain Gator 100 gr. 

No rubber bands- Floating blades allowed them to slip over bones and do damage everywhere else. 

Grouped well also


----------

